# Guess Who



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It anint no Base Ball Player

I saw hime late this afternoon near the well tanks


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

"Oh, that's just my pet snake Reggie!" (Uh yeah..... talk about uninvited guests! We only get an occasional garter snake...)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ole "Sneaky Snake", huh?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

That's Jake.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Start the bar bq add a little sause and dinner.Yum!!!


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Maybe the cobra missing from the Bronx Zoo is there too.


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

*Entree* 
~ 1 24" to 30" skinned & cleaned western diamondback rattlesnake 
~ 1 cream sauce 
~ 4 oz. fresh mushrooms, sliced 
~ 1 lime thinly sliced 
~ 1 tsp white pepper 
~ 1 tsp dried basil 
~ 1 tsp rosemary 
Cut snake into 3" pieces. Place snake in a casserole dish and top with the cream sauce. Top with remaining ingredients. 
Cover and bake at 300 degrees for 1 hour or until tender. 
Serves 2 - 3. 
Enjoy!

```

```


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm..........(chomp chomp) tastes like chicken!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Geezus JJ!! 

Better get yourself a pet mongoose!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I wondered where my boss went after I retired!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Its not the targets I find that bother me. Its the ones I don't see that concern me.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

"The Western Diamondback can exceed seven feet in length, and is the king of our twenty odd species of Southwestern desert rattlers.

The Western Diamondback produce 10 to 20 young."

One found and 11 - 22 (counting mommy and daddy) to go.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, warm weather brings the wild to life ...









Be careful, John.... Listen closely.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ. 
Door prize .....


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, you will have to come and see me cause I ain't coming to see you.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 31 Mar 2011 07:36 PM 
JJ. 
Door prize ..... Ok Dead or Alive?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jerry, would that be one at a time or with each 'mess' of snakies? 10-20 is just too many for a; pack, flock, litter, gaggle etc... 10-20 looks like a Mess 'O Snakies to me! 

JJ, just watch your step, snakes are our friends, they like to eat what chews on out ties and tools! 

John


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 31 Mar 2011 08:44 PM 
Jerry, would that be one at a time or with each 'mess' of snakies? 10-20 is just too many for a; pack, flock, litter, gaggle etc... 10-20 looks like a Mess 'O Snakies to me! 

John 

John,

It could be worse:











http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#118660

"group of rattlesnakes is called a rhumba"

In Arkansas we have Western Diamondback and Timber Rattlesnakes. Surprisingly for all the days I spent hunting in Arkansas I never saw a rattlesnake but I did enjoy "hunting" snakes around the minnow farms with a M-16 and Thompson M1928A1 years ago when I had them. A 12 gauge was far more practical but not nearly as much fun as a full auto M-16 or Thompson.

My neighbor apparently had a huge rattlesnake on her property but she would never let me go and make a good snake out of it.

"The Timber Rattlesnake is becoming more and more rare because people normally kill rattlesnakes on sight."

Its the Cottonmouths that bother me. They are the only snakes that have come really close to getting me. A few years ago I reached under the hood of an Expedition to unlatch it and touched the body of what I think was a Cottonmouth that for whatever reason had stretched out under the hood. I could not see the head without getting too close for comfort and he slid out of sight where I could not get a shot at him so I drove down the road hoping he would drop off find somewhere else to live.






















http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/je...nake2b.jpg

The DirecTV guy told me he found a 6 foot snake-skin in our attic. If my wife knew that we would be moving.

Years ago I spotted about a 3' long black snake actually along the mortar line of the brick wall of our house at least 15' above the ground. I never would have thought a snake could do that. I have found snake-skins between the cinder block and brick walls of the ground level of our home. 

I missed my chance to shoot a copperhead last year because he was on top of some wires to my layout and when I tried to move him so I could kill him without shooting my wires he slipped under the deck before I could get a shot off.

I HATE any and all snakes (yes I know some snakes are good to have around but I kill them all when I find them).

Note: It is NOT a good idea to gig a 5 foot snake with a 4 foot gig (been there, done that).

Its JJ's topic but the sight of any snake makes me want to grab a gun and kill it.

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

A precious little girl walks into a PetSmart store and asks, in the sweetest little lisp, between two missing teeth, "Excuthe me, mithter, where do you keep the widdle wabbits?" As the shopkeeper's heart melts, he gets down on his knees so that he's on her level and asks, "Do you want a widdle white wabbit, or a thoft and fuwwy, bwack wabbit, or maybe one like that cute widdle bwown wabbit over there?" She, in turn, blushes, rocks on her heels, puts her hands on her knees, leans forward and says, in a tiny quiet voice, 
















"I don't think my python weally gives a thit." 

Thanks Fred.









Jerry


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I kill the Rattlers and allow the Bull Snakes to live. Their bite dont hurt as much. I'm glad I live in a higher elevation (5000 ft) The rattlers dont like being around my place that often, I guess it is too cold most of the time. I get one occassionally but it is rare.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just hope he eats the Ding Dang pack rats. They eat the insulation off wiring. I turn the heater fan on high and the car vibrates something awlfull. There was a pack rat in the fan. Now it just started vibrating again.. I bet there is one in there. 

He is ok as long as he dont strike at me. So far in all the years that I first saw him he has made some noise to let me know he is around. 
JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yup park a car in the desert an within a month you'll need a new wiring harness. My car's fuel pump was the first casualty... ate the rubber sparkplug booties and wires too..dang rats. 

JJ, I had to use hardware cloth to keep them out of my air intake in my truck. Rat fur had clogged my air filter. Rodent eating snakes are good! 

Not so much for petting, as for nature's way. 

John


----------

